# The end of Albion 2 Loegria?



## poetd (Apr 3, 2019)

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/albion-ii-loegria/

As it says on the tin.
50% sale though, which is nice.

Doesn't say why ending though?
Moving to new Spitfire player? Final chance to pick it up as a Kontakt Library?

If that's the case, then brilliant work Spitfire, nice nod to those who still prefer Kontakt.
A shame it was too late for the Evo's, but if they handle library moves like this, then everyone wins.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Apr 3, 2019)

Before its (50%) gone..


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 3, 2019)

For someone that has Chamber Strings (I love that library) and Albion 2... does Albion 2 get much use? I've not bought Albion 2 yet.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 3, 2019)

They did a similar thing with the original "legacy" Albion - artificial scarcity sale. Perhaps a new Albion TWO is following next. If so, let's hope it actually turns out better than Loegria (which wasn't the case with Albion ONE and its predecessor).


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 3, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Perhaps a new Albion TWO is following next.



It's what I suspect as well. Just wondering about getting Albion 2 because I am actually glad I picked up Albion 1 Legacy. I like having both Albion One/1.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Apr 3, 2019)

I don't have the money, so that's good. It does sound absolutely gorgeous though.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 3, 2019)

Hmm tempting just for the strings, kind of like a budget version of Chamber Strings?


----------



## dhlkid (Apr 3, 2019)

I guess SF is moving Loegria to Albion Two?


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 3, 2019)

Thinking they will release albion TWO....Updated version like 1-One.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Apr 3, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> For someone that has Chamber Strings (I love that library) and Albion 2... does Albion 2 get much use? I've not bought Albion 2 yet.


Yes a lot. The lo strings pizz especially is gorgeous. It’s great for pimping up chamber strings I find. Especially the low end. And aren’t the easter island hits in loegria? I think they are legendary.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 3, 2019)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> And aren’t the easter island hits in loegria? I think they are legendary.



Well, Albion One has Easter Island hits as well. Guess they must be different ones.


----------



## Will Wilson (Apr 3, 2019)

I did reach out to Spitfire Support to try and find out more info on if it was properly going bye bye or simply going bye bye in it's current form. Got zero information back other than what the page says.

Really like this although have SCS but have been eyeing this for quite a while!


----------



## pmcrockett (Apr 3, 2019)

If they're being cagey about it, it's probably coming back. Has Spitfire ever permanently retired anything without some kind of overhauled rerelease? Even the discontinued Labs stuff is trickling back via the proprietary player.

Beyond that, it would seem kind of weird to new buyers if the Albion series just didn't have a second entry.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 3, 2019)

Loegria has always been a bit of an odd library with the recorders and sackbuts, so I could see SF rethinking the concept on this one quite a lot if they redo it like Albion One. That said I always liked the strings in this library, which I used quite lot before I got SCS. And the euphonium/horn is excellent.


----------



## vewilya (Apr 3, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> It's what I suspect as well. Just wondering about getting Albion 2 because I am actually glad I picked up Albion 1 Legacy. I like having both Albion One/1.


I would certainly get this before it’s gone!!! Some seriously beautiful patches in here! The HornEuph Legato patch for example! The Strings Flautando patches a.o. It’s definitely a different sound than SCS for example. And it has a raw quality to it. It’s like the Wood short patches from Albion I legacy compared to Albion ONE. The updated version is cleaner, more responsive and stable but looses character IMHO!


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Apr 3, 2019)

Love the Sackbutts and Euphonium! Drums are the Easter Island 2 and End of Days are nice and epic. The Flautando strings are so smooth. Just wish I could have got it for this price


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 3, 2019)

Maybe this is moving to the new player? Have to decide if I would use it. I do know I had it on my wishlist at one point.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 3, 2019)

vewilya said:


> I would certainly get this before it’s gone!!!



Probably will as I have till the 17th. 

Has anyone got any favourite pieces using Albion 2 (other than the demos on Spitfire's page)?


----------



## MrCambiata (Apr 3, 2019)

The strings flautando have a certain magic that I didn't find somewhere else and I still use them. Really hope they are preparing some kind of an overhaul to Loegria.
(I remember they advertised the library when it came out with the words "Hello beauty", and there are indeed some beautiful things in it...)


----------



## gpax (Apr 3, 2019)

Sorry, but I feel an informal review coming on...

Yes, yes, and yes on what others have said.

I love this library, and still use it on projects, even as my strings have expanded ridiculously since. The half string sections, especially the lower ones, still capture an essence of that particular studio sound; I agree: those flautandos can still be magical, and stand on their own, even as SA has produced variations in every string library since. 

Other euphoniums have been sampled since, by a handful of developers. But the charm and character of these has a British warmth and flavor that is still unique, even as the articulation set is limited by age. 

I guess I don’t share the mindset that sample libraries have an expiration date, even as said developer might be setting the stage for something new. I do agree that Loegria is an odd bird - if placed on a timeline of orchestral sample development - but that intentionality has been implicit in this toolkit approach from the start (as it arguably has been for Albions 1,2,3, and 5). 

As with so many of these threads, what some are really asking is a matter of economics, potentially depleting funds from other, future purchase, or being spared buyer’s regret. While I am not good at hand-holding advice or divination, I would say that projecting onto half-off pricing, or speculation about a new release, does not diminish or undo the effectiveness and/or creative potential of the existing library itself. The value is in the proven and effective tool.

Half off? That’s a very good thing.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 3, 2019)

I wouldn't be surprised if they follow this up with a crossgrade to Albion TWO. It means that Loegria is at its "end of life" stage and doesn't sell any more.

By that logic, TWO would be the more intimate counterpart to the epic/cinematic sounding ONE. Derived from the Sptifire Studio line, or recorded during the same sessions. Would make sense. Including some of the good ol' weirdo patches of the legacy Loegria - sackbuts and recorders. Basically exactly what they did with Albion Legacy / ONE.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 3, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Probably will as I have till the 17th.
> 
> Has anyone got any favourite pieces using Albion 2 (other than the demos on Spitfire's page)?


You might want to check out Daniel James review/walk-through if you have the time. 

I'm liking what I hear.


----------



## ism (Apr 3, 2019)

Albion1, if I recall had a crossgrade to Albion One.

However the new solo strings did not.

So it’s odd that they’re not saying. Lucky Dip marketing.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 3, 2019)

ism said:


> Albion1, if I recall had a crossgrade to Albion One.
> 
> However the new solo strings did not.
> 
> So it’s odd that they’re not saying. Lucky Dip marketing.


Sometimes they give discount prices for old product owners and sometimes they don't. I know when they did the firesale on the solo strings, you didn't get the upgrade price to the new ones. Not sure how it worked with Albion 1 and Albion One.


----------



## Mornats (Apr 3, 2019)

I have the old solo strings that I bought before the fire sale and I still see a discount when I add the new ones into my basket so there's a bit of a crossgrade thing still going on.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 3, 2019)

Albion Loegria was the first sample library I bought. As such it featured on virtually everything I wrote for several years (starting 2011/2012) and every time I pull it out I remember the charm and feeling I felt pushing a key and hearing such gorgeous REAL string sounds. Since then, I've used a LOT from this library including the quite quirky and charming Byron Tapes (something which I suspect might not reappear in any new product). Based solely on my experience with Albion 1 legacy and Albion ONE, I imagine that when/if Albion TWO is released I'll be very pleased that I still have Albion Loegria to use, even though I'm sure there'd be stuff in the new library I'd find appealing. So I'd recommend picking this up at this price for sure.

For me, Albion Loegria (and to a certain extent Albion Iceni) harken back to a simpler, more charming and "off the beaten track" time in the Spitfire design aesthetic that I strangely feel a bit nostalgic for. I, personally, loved the art work, the personality, the sheer britishness of it all and the joy I felt at having these gorgeous sounds at my disposal. I've lost a certain amount of that joy of discovering high quality sample libraries in general and Spitfire have lost the individuality and charm of the unique identity of their brand and design aesthetic from that time.


----------



## ism (Apr 3, 2019)

Mornats said:


> I have the old solo strings that I bought before the fire sale and I still see a discount when I add the new ones into my basket so there's a bit of a crossgrade thing still going on.



And when they old solo strings went on the fire sale Spitfire quickly clarified that there was not going to be a discount if you bought them on the first sale. Perfect fair for a company to decide to give or not give a discount in this circumstance.

The curious thing here is that we don’t seem to know one way or another.

So is it better to buy now ... or wait for a hypothetical Albion Two ?? 



It’s a bit of lucky dip one way or the other.

Again, perfectly normal for a company to market in terms of this kind of uncertainty .. creating a sense (artificial?) urgency and all.

But I do wonder if some kind of transparency would be ... an alternate approach.

Beautiful library, regardless.


----------



## 667 (Apr 3, 2019)

I still like it, they got some amazing sounds, more character than in other libraries since. SCS is better, and you don't NEEEEEEEED Albion 2 if you have it, but it is special and sometimes technically better is not strictly better. Sometimes more interesting and more beautiful is better.

Also, as 'bad' as the recorders are, where else do you get that sound? Sackbutts sound AMAZING. Perfect for Ye Olde English sound (I get instant 'Shire' feel from it.

Honestly the weird and uniqueness in Loegria combined with the beauty of its sounds is really special. Still one of my fav libraries, and I hope they do a better job with it than they did with ONE, which I upgraded to but don't really like.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 3, 2019)

Have Loegria and pleased. Also; One and Tundra. Would be a cool gesture for SFA to offer 'crossgrade' for Loegria owners, to (1) other Albion at same cost. ICENI has long been attractive.


----------



## benmrx (Apr 3, 2019)

FWIW, I have SCS, Loegria and SSS. Between those three you really have a TON of options regarding tone, section size, etc. I absolutely love to layer SCS with with the Loegria 1/2 section legato. My only wish (if they do indeed release an updated Albion TWO) would be to add more string articulations for the 1/2 string sections like basic shorts, pizz, etc.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 3, 2019)

Mornats said:


> I have the old solo strings that I bought before the fire sale and I still see a discount when I add the new ones into my basket so there's a bit of a crossgrade thing still going on.


What I meant was, they specifically stated if you paid the firesale price, you didn't get the discount. If you bought before the firesale, you got the discount. Seems like a lot of work for them though.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 3, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Perhaps a new Albion TWO is following next. If so, let's hope it actually turns out better than Loegria (which wasn't the case with Albion ONE and its predecessor).



Just feel morally obliged to counter what I consider a totally bizarre opinion. From the very beginning I thought Albion 1 was dreadfully overrated - synthy strings and noise levels that defy belief. Albion ONE on the other hand has magnificent buttery strings with best-in-class legato, and the brass and percussion ain't too shabby either.

I realise others disagree - taken as read - and certainly don't intend to recycle these old debates, but somehow couldn't help that comment go without SOMEONE saying "er, hang on a minute"...


----------



## 667 (Apr 3, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Just feel morally obliged to counter what I consider a totally bizarre opinion. From the very beginning I thought Albion 1 was dreadfully overrated - synthy strings and noise levels that defy belief. Albion ONE on the other hand has magnificent buttery strings with best-in-class legato, and the brass and percussion ain't too shabby either.
> 
> I realise others disagree - taken as read - and certainly don't intend to recycle these old debates, but somehow couldn't help that comment go without SOMEONE saying "er, hang on a minute"...


I cannot figure out my problem with ONE it just sounds wrong and I can never put my finger on it.
Maybe it's just something as simple as velocity curves.


----------



## windyweekend (Apr 3, 2019)

Maybe I was born in the wrong century, but I’m going to miss Roger Fenton on their website.


----------



## stfciu (Apr 3, 2019)

why oh why???!!!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 3, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Just feel morally obliged to counter what I consider a totally bizarre opinion. From the very beginning I thought Albion 1 was dreadfully overrated - synthy strings and noise levels that defy belief. Albion ONE on the other hand has magnificent buttery strings with best-in-class legato, and the brass and percussion ain't too shabby either.
> 
> I realise others disagree - taken as read - and certainly don't intend to recycle these old debates, but somehow couldn't help that comment go without SOMEONE saying "er, hang on a minute"...



Well the other perspective I guess is that Albion 1, with all its shortcomings, has a lot of very distinct, lively and warm vibe. Especially the strings. I think that many people from the "pro legacy" camp are coming from that perspective. A lot of that vibey quality is gone in the very sleek and at times overly tight and dense sounding ONE. It may be technically superior, but it has a kind of neutral, more nondescript character.

Speaking of synthy - interestingly, that's what rubs me the wrong way in Albion ONE. To me the strings often sound like a very big celli section. The brass just sounds wrong. None of us have a "clean slate" in their heads during the decoding process of hearing sounds, and I guess our perception of timbre, color etc. is dependent on previous conditioning and expectations. That was a fancy way of saying "people have different tastes".


----------



## ism (Apr 3, 2019)

vewilya said:


> I would certainly get this before it’s gone!!!



The question is - is it really gone? Will it be introduced in a redux version soon? It is a better deal to buy now?

Or - is it like the fire sale on the old solo string? It was a good price, but then the new solo string, which was so much better that it really was a complete waste of money to buy the old ones on a fire sale, given that I was always going to buy the new solo strings. (Usually, I feel Spitfire tries to be transparent in it's marketing, but this was not their finest moment in my estimation. Especially with early confusion over upgrade discounts )

But here I'm certain there will be some kind of replacement/upgrade for Albion 2 - it's just too beautiful to simply get rid of all together. 

But is there any point in buying this if you're someone who's probably going to want to upgrade to whatever comes next?


Far from clear. (And bit of a lucky dip on what's the best path).


But looking forward to see what comes next. Especially if it has more woodwind. That would be very exciting.


----------



## stfciu (Apr 3, 2019)

ism said:


> The question is - is it really gone? Will it be introduced in a redux version soon? It is a better deal to buy now?
> 
> Or - is it like the fire sale on the old solo string? It was a good price, but then the new solo string, which was so much better that it really was a complete waste of money to buy the old ones on a fire sale, given that I was always going to buy the new solo strings. (Usually, I feel Spitfire tries to be transparent in it's marketing, but this was not their finest moment in my estimation. Especially with early confusion over upgrade discounts )
> 
> ...



Hint anticipated (SFA)


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 3, 2019)

I don't quite understand this marketing style. It doesn't make sense to kill a product unless they're releasing an update, new content, which they'll quite certainly do. That's why I'm a bit displeased that they're not transparent. Yes, I get that there's a big discount, but I'd like to have more knowledge of future updates, content to make my decision of buying it.

This kind of marketing makes me avoid buying the product, even if I'd get a huge discount. Transparency is what I value.


----------



## Old Timer (Apr 3, 2019)

I get a lot of use from Loegria. I love the recorders and the horn samples - and the strings sound dainty and fragile. I've bought some more recent Spitfire libraries, including Albion One, but I still wish I'd got the original Albion when it was available as I think I would have liked it for the same reasons I like Loegria. 

My opinion on Spitfire personally, these days, is that it's as if I've woken up from a dream. I fell for the line buried in much of their marketing that I was part of a 'Spitfire family' and that buying Spitfire products was an entrée into some kind of career in media composition. More fool me, obviously, and Spitfire do make some terrific sample libraries, I'm sure. 

But their marketing is too much for me these days and, like I said, I feel like I've woken up.


----------



## jonesdip (Apr 3, 2019)

I bought Loegria virtually on the day it was first offered and never regretted it. By comparison with some of the more recent offerings I guess it has it's quirks (sackbuts and recorders!) but if it were only for the strings and the Horn / Euphonium ensemble I'm not parting with my copy. Lose the recorders (I'm more than happy with Embertone's) and lose the sackbuts too. Be really nice if they replaced them with the tree mic versions of the instruments missing from the core versions of Studio WW and Studio Brass and I'd willing pay full price for the replacement.


----------



## halfwalk (Apr 3, 2019)

Just watch, they're going to tune the recorders for Two and everybody will talk about how they prefer the old "indie-tuning" ones.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 3, 2019)

Summarizing the speculation thus far...

Based on past actions, it seems a safe assumption that Spitfire will release another version of Albion 2 in the future. Nonetheless, it is only an assumption at the moment.

What's harder to guess is the nature of any replacement that Spitfire will release. Will it be a completely new product or a revised version of the old product? Will it be better or worse than the old one? Will it be hosted by the new Spitfire platform or on the Kontakt platform? Only time will tell.

As with new releases, I think it's best to make buying decisions based solely on what we know about a given product, rather than on what we anticipate will happen in the future.

In other words, _is Albion 2 Loegria—as is—worth its current 50% off price?_

Best,

Geoff


----------



## ism (Apr 3, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> As with new releases, I think it's best to make buying decisions based solely on what we know about a given product, rather than on what we anticipate will happen in the future.



The problem is that the marketing explicitly asks us to "buy it before it's too late" - ie creating an urgency to buy now explicitly because of what will happen in the future (ie it will be gone). 

So if you want Albion 2 at some point, you there's no neutral option. You either have to bet on anticipating one thing happening in the future or another. 

Not that anticipating a new Spitfire library is in anyway unpleasant, in and of itself. Its just that one way or another, it's a bit of a lucky dip.


----------



## 667 (Apr 3, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> In other words, _is Albion 2 Loegria—as is—worth its current 50% off price?_


I would buy it if I didn't already have it.


----------



## aegisninja (Apr 3, 2019)

So, say I have Albions One and 5, and Arks 1 and 2, and Lumina.... Is this going to have anything worth the asking price for me?


----------



## 667 (Apr 3, 2019)

ism said:


> The problem is that the marketing explicitly asks us to "buy it before it's too late" - ie creating an urgency to buy now explicitly because of what will happen in the future (ie it will be gone).
> 
> So if you want Albion 2 at some point, you there's no neutral option. You either have to bet on anticipating one thing happening in the future or another.
> 
> Not that anticipating a new Spitfire library is in anyway unpleasant, in and of itself. Its just that one way or another, it's a bit of a lucky dip.


Yeah I agree, too much FOMO. I have been pushing back on the SFA marketing hype hate that we get around here, but at this point it's crossed a line for me too. I'm a customer, I bought this library, what does it mean for me that you're discontinuing it? 

Because end of life'ing a product needs to be handled in a professional way and this certainly is not it.

Spitfire is transforming itself into a standard company that just happens to makes sample libraries. Whether this is good or bad I don't even know anymore. But it's very very different than it was 5+ years ago.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 3, 2019)

ism said:


> The problem is that the marketing explicitly asks us to "buy it before it's too late" - ie creating an urgency to buy now explicitly because of what will happen in the future (ie it will be gone).
> 
> So if you want Albion 2 at some point, you there's no neutral option. You either have to bet on anticipating one thing happening in the future or another.
> 
> Not that anticipating a new Spitfire library is in anyway unpleasant, in and of itself. Its just that one way or another, it's a bit of a lucky dip.


Certainly, the artificially imposed time constraint impacts whether or not to buy it now; but I plan to buy—or not to buy—based solely on the qualities and value of the product itself.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 3, 2019)

I guess what I want to know, is there anything bad about Albion 2? I know a lot of people complained about Albion 1 (and Albion One to be honest), but I don't think I've read as many complaints about 2. And it could be because not as many people bought it? Or the people that bought knew what they were getting? Or I just totally missed the complaints? Searches tend to bring up more than I am looking for. 

Thanks!


----------



## Raphioli (Apr 3, 2019)

I honestly don't know why they don't offer downloads for their legacy version for new purchasers.

Orchestral Tools lets purchasers of BWW Revive to download the legacy version as well. (which is one of the biggest reasons for my purchase)


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 3, 2019)

I'll nail my colours to the mast and bet there's absolutely a newer version of the library incoming. Else why end-of-life the existing (working) product?

Also, I'm still bitter about never picking up the original Albion I.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 3, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I guess what I want to know, is there anything bad about Albion 2? I know a lot of people complained about Albion 1 (and Albion One to be honest), but I don't think I've read as many complaints about 2. And it could be because not as many people bought it? Or the people that bought knew what they were getting? Or I just totally missed the complaints? Searches tend to bring up more than I am looking for.
> 
> Thanks!


I’m not fond of the recorders. The library is not very cohesive as a concept. But that is not really an issue in terms of quality. I always liked the strings and would still use them a lot if I wasn’t doing most of my work with individual sections. I do still use the horn/euphonium patch quite a lot.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 3, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I’m not fond of the recorders. The library is not very cohesive as a concept. But that is not really an issue in terms of quality. I always liked the strings and would still use them a lot if I wasn’t doing most of my work with individual sections. I do still use the horn/euphonium patch quite a lot.


Thanks! That is useful to know.


----------



## ism (Apr 3, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I’m not fond of the recorders. The library is not very cohesive as a concept. But that is not really an issue in terms of quality. I always liked the strings and would still use them a lot if I wasn’t doing most of my work with individual sections. I do still use the horn/euphonium patch quite a lot.




How would you describe the Albion 2 strings when compared to SCS? Obviously there's the section sizes, but any sense of places that one can go that the other can't?

And I suppose the context here is that, I agree that while the recorders might be nice to have, but are kind of inessential. So a posited Albion Two would presumably explore this space some more with soft winds.

BDT and Orchestral Swarm have some wonderful soft woodwinds (not to mention SSW) - and Time Marco winds are not bad (though I find the they don't seem to work quite as well in very soft dynamics as the choirs), and there's a certain (very) sweet spot of the Claire instruments within a certain styles of very soft wind articulations also. But taking the Albion 2 concept further into wind ensembles sounds like it could be amazing.


----------



## stfciu (Apr 3, 2019)

My guess is that it will be offered for free as a part of labs palette


----------



## Quasar (Apr 3, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> I'll nail my colours to the mast and bet there's absolutely a newer version of the library incoming. Else why end-of-life the existing (working) product?
> 
> Also, I'm still bitter about never picking up the original Albion I.


Yep. As a bet, this is as close to a sure thing as exists.


----------



## lp59burst (Apr 3, 2019)

667 said:


> <snip...>I'm a customer, I bought this library, what does it mean for me that you're discontinuing it?
> 
> Because end of life'ing a product needs to be handled in a professional way and this certainly is not it.<snip>.


Nothing... and, technically it's not "end of life'ing" it's simply EOS (end of sale).

It's not like your copy stops working on April 17th... if it did, well... then... that would be EOL...


----------



## markleake (Apr 3, 2019)

Loegria is a wonderful library, one of my favourites. I have a whole heap of other libraries, strings especially, but I still use Loegria often. Especially for underscore or softer pads, backing for other solo instruments and such, it just works.

The main standouts are the Strings and the Horn/Euph patches. The strings especially with the con sord, the flautando and the 1/2 sections are simply beautiful, nothing compares. But the whole lot is excellent when it comes to the strings if that style is what you want. It really is beautifully recorded.

Don't expect the legato to give you anything fast (it will give you some odd quirks if you try), but when I have slow pieces I really like the legatos, especially given you can change the speed down to be a longer more natural legato in the interface. This works especially well for the low strings.

The shorts are good too. Nothing snappy or tight, but there are short lengths in there like the staccatos that I can't achieve with any of my other string libraries. They have a soft quality to them, and some are longer in length than standard, which most other libraries don't have. I've used the low shorts a fair bit because there's nothing else I know that does that. The pizzicato is fantastic too, both high and low sections.

I don't think some of these same qualities exist in SCS, it definitely adds a different element than SCS does for small sections. It's a different sized section too, slightly larger I think, so it is more easy on the ears sometimes than SCS, especially with the vibrato. Personally I like Loegria more for some of these specific patches compared to SCS, but that's just me maybe.

And I don't think anything beats the Horn/Euph patch for warmth and tone. I really wish there were more articulations. It matches very well with some of the Albion 1 legacy brass too, eg. the mid brass.

Whether it is "worth it" depends a lot on whether you would use this smaller / softer approach to ensemble instruments.

(I'm ignoring the disservice they did to those recorders - what were they thinking!?).


----------



## Morning Coffee (Apr 3, 2019)

Does anyone know the origins of the Albion 2 Loegria theme picture? Is it taken from a historical photo or painting of some sort, just with modern photo effects applied over the top?


----------



## dhlkid (Apr 3, 2019)

I still using the Loregia strings pizz, harmonic, flaunt


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 3, 2019)

ism said:


> How would you describe the Albion 2 strings when compared to SCS? Obviously there's the section sizes, but any sense of places that one can go that the other can't?


It's been a while since I've worked extensively with the strings. It's a bigger section in Loegria, even in the half, I think, than SCS. But it's still a warm intimate sound, especially compared to Albion 1/One. The legato is more deliberate in Loegria than SCS as well, lovely imho and often better for slower lyrical stuff than SCS, though that has to be weighed against only being divided into strings hi and lo. Loegria also has two legatos, both full section and half section, for both high and low strings. One drawback is the low string legato is only two octaves and tops out at middle C (high, by contrast, is three octaves and a fourth). I remember that limitation to the low string legato being a bit of a pain to negotiate.

The con sord longs and flautando longs are also lovely, and I prefer the con sord longs in Loegria to SCS for most things. The flautandos are different from those in SCS but also quite nice. As many have mentioned the shorts are also excellent, especially the soft low shorts (and there's a good variety too, with regular shorts, CS quiet shorts, longer CS shorts for the low strings in addition to the pizz and col legno).

I'll also say that the Loegria strings layer well with SCS.


----------



## brek (Apr 3, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> though that has to be weighed against only being divided into strings hi and lo. Loegria also has two legatos, both full section and half section, for both high and low strings. One drawback is the low string legato is only two octaves and tops out at middle C (high, by contrast, is three octaves and a fourth). I remember that limitation to the low string legato being a bit of a pain to negotiate.



Give me individual sections or give me full ensemble patches. One of my least favorite aspects of Albion One. To be fair, I don't know of any other full ensemble legato patches.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 4, 2019)

Of course, there's always the workaround of putting low strings and high strings patches on the same MIDI channel and treating it as a full ensemble patch. It's not an elegant solution; but sometimes, it works fine.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## asherpope (Apr 4, 2019)

Hmmmm it's a bit of a struggle between getting this or going with Sonokinetics Indie.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 4, 2019)

...And Modern Scoring Brass is just around the corner, currently estimated to be released on April 15.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## TomislavEP (Apr 4, 2019)

I must say that I'm personally saddened and disappointed by this decision, almost as much as I've been when Spitfire Audio announced the "death" of Albion I only a few months after I've finally afford myself to purchase it after years of dreaming about it.

As a person struggling to make a living solely out of music for the past ten years, I often find it difficult to purchase everything I would like to have at my disposal in terms of instruments, equipment and software. For me, Albion I is still the most expensive single software purchase I've ever made. It seems that I've finally decided to "take the plunge" at the worst possible time. First off all, back then Spitfire was charging for its products exclusively in GBP , which was always one of the most expensive currencies here in Croatia. Plus, we have a whopping 25% VAT rate. Furthermore, our living standards are less then great. So you can imagine how I've felt when I've received an email from Spitfire about the death of legendary Albion I, the farewell sale of the same and the announcement of its replacement, Albion One, which could me mine at the discounted rate. The experience had left such a bad taste for me, so I had not upgraded my Albion I to One even when the upgrade price was as low as 99 EUR. At the same time, with all the hype about the benefits of One, the Legacy owners can feel like we're stuck with an inferior version of the same product.

I can somewhat understand Spitfire's motives. Their Albion series has a fantastic value and broad application range and because of the general popularity of "all-in-one" orchestral libraries, they've probably thought they should offer more content suitable for that "epic" sound that most users are looking for. And in truth, the original Albion I and especially II are much more gentle and chamber-sounding. Personally, this is just what I need most of the time, so I'll stick with my Albion I, II and V combination and almost certainly won't purchase an upgrade to Albion Two when and if it lands. Hopefully, they won't do the same with Tundra in the future.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 4, 2019)

brek said:


> Give me individual sections or give me full ensemble patches. One of my least favorite aspects of Albion One. To be fair, I don't know of any other full ensemble legato patches.


Loegria does have a full ensemble patch (though not with legato) as well as the division into high and low.


----------



## ism (Apr 4, 2019)

poetd said:


> FYI - posted on reddit Audio Production deals, apparently from Spitfire Support:
> 
> "I can't confirm for sure whether the samples will be released in a future product but, if they are, we have a reputation for providing fair crossgrades. I wouldn't recommend buying it now to secure a future update though, I would recommend buying it as this is the last chance to own Loegria as it appears today"
> 
> Take it as you will.




Sigh.


----------



## Consona (Apr 4, 2019)

I'd like them turning it to Albion TWO.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 4, 2019)

poetd said:


> FYI - posted on reddit Audio Production deals, apparently from Spitfire Support:
> 
> "I can't confirm for sure whether the samples will be released in a future product but, if they are, we have a reputation for providing fair crossgrades. I wouldn't recommend buying it now to secure a future update though, I would recommend buying it as this is the last chance to own Loegria as it appears today"
> 
> Take it as you will.


Hehe - sounds like a finely crafted boilerplate response.


----------



## aegisninja (Apr 4, 2019)

I broke down and bought it... as good as the euphoniums sound, I think the ones in Ark 2 are just a little better... I do really really like the low strings and some of the steam band stuff though. No regrets.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 4, 2019)

aegisninja said:


> I broke down and bought it... as good as the euphoniums sound, I think the ones in Ark 2 are just a little better... I do really really like the low strings and some of the steam band stuff though. No regrets.


I like the legato in Loegria, and generally prefer it to the Ark 2 euphonium a3, but it's not a pure euphonium sound.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 4, 2019)

When I heard the @Daniel James Loegria demo that @dzilizzi posted, Ark 2 instantly came to mind. How much overlap is there between the two libraries?



dzilizzi said:


> You might want to check out Daniel James review/walk-through if you have the time.
> 
> I'm liking what I hear.



Best,

Geoff


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 4, 2019)

I currently don't have either Albion ore Loegria installed. There is just nothing in there I need that newer iterations of Spitfire products did not do a lot better.


----------



## windyweekend (Apr 4, 2019)

Morning Coffee said:


> Does anyone know the origins of the Albion 2 Loegria theme picture? Is it taken from a historical photo or painting of some sort, just with modern photo effects applied over the top?


Roger Fenton. 19th Century British photographer. They used a lot of his photos for the original BML libraries as well.


----------



## redlester (Apr 4, 2019)

I hope this is the start of Albion 2, 3 and 4 joining the NKS functionality of One and V. 

I can’t work out their strategy on that though. The recent brass, woodwind and LCO libraries are Kontakt/NKS, but the new Evo’s are not. Seems a bit random.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 4, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> When I heard the @Daniel James Loegria demo that @dzilizzi posted, Ark 2 instantly came to mind. How much overlap is there between the two libraries?
> 
> 
> Best,
> ...


Not much. They both have softer strings that stand in relation to another library (Ark 1 or Albion 1). They both have a euphonium patch. But after that there's not a lot of overlap. Loegria adds recorders and sackbuts. The additional orchestral content in Ark 2 is much deeper. Ark 2 has the choir. Loegria has the usual Albion additional content—steamband, percussion, etc. To me Loegria doesn't make a lot of sense as a stand-alone library but it does nicely supplement other libraries, especially ensemble libraries though also the strings can be useful in adding body to SCS without shifting the sound toward a large string section.


----------



## vewilya (Apr 4, 2019)

windyweekend said:


> Roger Fenton. 19th Century British photographer. They used a lot of his photos for the original BML libraries as well.


Love these covers. It felt like a really nice product. Sound, packaging and everything just fitted together so nicely!


----------



## Banquet (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi all,
I've noticed that Loegria doesn't have brass and woodwinds sections (unlike Albion V for instance) yet it still weighs in at a fairly large 35gb. I was wondering if it had a more comprehensive string section?


----------



## MaxOctane (Apr 4, 2019)

windyweekend said:


> Roger Fenton. 19th Century British photographer. They used a lot of his photos for the original BML libraries as well.



https://www.metmuseum.org/art/collection/search/283080


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 4, 2019)

Banquet said:


> Hi all,
> I've noticed that Loegria doesn't have brass and woodwinds sections (unlike Albion V for instance) yet it still weighs in at a fairly large 35gb. I was wondering if it had a more comprehensive string section?


It has sackbuts and horn/euphonium patch for brass; recorders for woodwinds. Its string articulations are reasonably generous for a library of this sort, but it is only divided into high and low strings. It's not listed on the articulation list on the SF site, but my version of the library also has a full string ensemble patch.


----------



## Banquet (Apr 4, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> It has sackbuts and horn/euphonium patch for brass; recorders for woodwinds. Its string articulations are reasonably generous for a library of this sort, but it is only divided into high and low strings. It's not listed on the articulation list on the SF site, but my version of the library also has a full string ensemble patch.



Thanks for the info. I was going to get Studio Strings Core this month... am just wondering if Loegria might be worth considering instead?


----------



## TheSigillite (Apr 4, 2019)

Banquet said:


> Thanks for the info. I was going to get Studio Strings Core this month... am just wondering if Loegria might be worth considering instead?


Depends on what are your exact needs are at the moment. If you're not in any rush and would like to save some funds, you could pick up Loegria at this great price and then the studio strings to complete our setup during their spring wishlists or winter wishlist sale. If your immediate need is a library with more versatility, i would say go for Studio Strings instead.


----------



## thereus (Apr 4, 2019)

It would be a great time for Spitfire to tell everybody what they are actually trying to do at the moment. Are they going to port the orchestras and Albion’s etc. to the new player?


----------



## Morning Coffee (Apr 4, 2019)

windyweekend said:


> Roger Fenton. 19th Century British photographer. They used a lot of his photos for the original BML libraries as well.




Lovely, thankyou!


----------



## redlester (Apr 4, 2019)

thereus said:


> It would be a great time for Spitfire to tell everybody what they are actually trying to do at the moment. Are they going to port the orchestras and Albion’s etc. to the new player?



They do address this, but you have to search for it. This is from the FAQ on the Eric Whitacre library page:

*



DOES THIS MEAN YOU ARE NO LONGER RELEASING LIBRARIES IN KONTAKT?

Click to expand...

*


> No. We will still be making Kontakt libraries.


----------



## Akarin (Apr 4, 2019)

Loegria is among my favorite libraries for short strings. Big, but not too much. Tight, but not too much. Here's a very quick mock-up of their sound. No EQ, no reverb added. Straight out of the box:


----------



## Hasici (Apr 4, 2019)

It is not like they have to physically make the copies of the Albion II when someone new buys it. Obviously they are bringing new replacement, otherwise it could sit there forever and still being bought.
Many companies have to do these shenanigans due the high competition. It is hard to get new customers for your older stuff so the army of loyal customers are the goldmine. They need to have something to generate repeated sales and having Albion II point two and charge cross-grade is the perfect solution. And it doesn't hurt if it create buzz.

I still think spitfire are among the very few with true "golden ears". Their products are meticulously executed and they also have access to very best players, sound stages and audio engineers one can hope for. But the competition doesn't sleep either. OT or Cinesamples can spit another of their 100GB library that would be also perfectly executed, played and recorded.

I have my reservation about Albion as a library in general but one cannot argue against that they are (most of the time) amazingly produced for what they were supposed to be designed. If you like Albion One and find it useful, you will also like Albion II as well. Now for half price... not bad deal.

But also to be on the critique end, I feel they really did spend too much time on the experimental "bonuses" in the albion libraries instead on focusing on the orchestral part more. And as for Albion II, I really appreciate they let some drunks play the recorders for the many of us who wants to impersonate french police sirens but maybe, just maybe for the Albion TWO get actually real players or do an alcohol test before you start recording. I honestly think I can do better job playing on my flea market Altos than this masterpiece. And I play badly.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 4, 2019)

MaxOctane said:


> https://www.metmuseum.org/art/collection/search/283080



Ugh so good. Using artwork like this for orchestral libraries just communicated “pure class” at the time and really set them apart from what other developers were doing. It’s sad they’ve lost that with their cookie cutter, modern/minimalist aesthetic of today.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 4, 2019)

Hasici said:


> It is not like they have to physically make the copies of the Albion II when someone new buys it. Obviously they are bringing new replacement, otherwise it could sit there forever and still being bought.
> Many companies have to do these shenanigans due the high competition. It is hard to get new customers for your older stuff so the army of loyal customers are the goldmine. They need to have something to generate repeated sales and having Albion II point two and charge cross-grade is the perfect solution. And it doesn't hurt if it create buzz.
> 
> I still think spitfire are among the very few with true "golden ears". Their products are meticulously executed and they also have access to very best players, sound stages and audio engineers one can hope for. But the competition doesn't sleep either. OT or Cinesamples can spit another of their 100GB library that would be also perfectly executed, played and recorded.
> ...


If I had to guess I’d say they are running out of licenses on Loegria and had to decide whether to buy more or discontinue. 

I would love more quirky, maybe more early music instruments for instance (but yes better recorders), complete with an early music Evo. Though it’s not clear if the market is there for that given the other libraries available. Or they could do a pp-mp ensemble orchestra to complement Albion One, if there’s enough space to squeeze a coherent library between Tundra and Albion One.


----------



## ism (Apr 5, 2019)

If Albion 2 had had a proper woodwind section I would probably have bought it instead of Albion one. And in retrospect, even without woodwinds I would probably have got more use out of it. 

So filling it out with woodwinds, I can really see it sitting along side One as an a full stand alone ensemble library rather that the kind of nice space it now fills.


----------



## KallumS (Apr 5, 2019)

Has Spitfire ever fully retired a library? I don't think so. I doubt they'd start now, I also doubt that they would allow a gap in the Albion numbering, meaning there's a new version of the library coming that's either NKS compatible or runs in the Spitfire player. I doubt it'd be made up of entirely new samples, rather 'remastered' samples from the old library.


----------



## ccarreira (Apr 5, 2019)

KallumS said:


> Has Spitfire ever fully retired a library? I don't think so. I doubt they'd start now, I also doubt that they would allow a gap in the Albion numbering, meaning there's a new version of the library coming that's either NKS compatible or runs in the Spitfire player. I doubt it'd be made up of entirely new samples, rather 'remastered' samples from the old library.



Yes they did






PP002 Kitchenware Glass


PP009 Kitchenware Metal


----------



## thesteelydane (Apr 5, 2019)

ccarreira said:


> Yes they did
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually those two became Glass and Steel - it's the same samples. https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/glass-and-steel/


----------



## Kurosawa (Apr 5, 2019)

Nothing really to do with Albion II, but I would love to hear a medieval/renaissance library by Spitfire.


----------



## ccarreira (Apr 5, 2019)

thesteelydane said:


> Actually those two became Glass and Steel - it's the same samples. https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/glass-and-steel/



Really? Nice, those are very good. However I'm not very fond of the edna engine. The interface is visually noisy. And sometimes sounds over processed


----------



## thereus (Apr 5, 2019)

redlester said:


> They do address this, but you have to search for it. This is from the FAQ on the Eric Whitacre library page:


I’ve seen that. I was hoping for a bit more detail so that I can make plans. Buying libraries involves decisions about series as well as individual products and decisions about hardware capacity.


----------



## redlester (Apr 5, 2019)

thereus said:


> I’ve seen that. I was hoping for a bit more detail so that I can make plans. Buying libraries involves decisions about series as well as individual products and decisions about hardware capacity.



I agree, fully understand.
All I can say, as I think I said earlier that Albions 2-4 are the only "big" libraries not yet NKS (apart from, perhaps Spitfire Percussion? And of course excluding the ones which have only ever been stand alone). I will be disappointed if Albion Two or whatever is stand-alone, not enough to put me off buying but I do prefer Kontakt/NKS. The light guide is extremely useful for some of the quirkier instruments which only use a small section of the keyboard, such as in Loegria!

Technical question; I have no idea in a software design sense what they have to do to make it NKS but would it be possible to have NKS compatibility and still be stand alone? Uhe seem to manage it with Diva and Repro...


----------



## idematoa (Apr 5, 2019)

ism said:


> If Albion 2 had had a proper woodwind section I would probably have bought it instead of Albion one. And in retrospect, even without woodwinds I would probably have got more use out of it.
> 
> So filling it out with woodwinds, I can really see it sitting along side One as an a full stand alone ensemble library rather that the kind of nice space it now fills.



Okay
So l'll take Albion 2 before Albion 1...


----------



## brenneisen (Apr 5, 2019)

redlester said:


> Technical question; I have no idea in a software design sense what they have to do to make it NKS but would it be possible to have NKS compatibility and still be stand alone? Uhe seem to manage it with Diva and Repro...



it's not really standalone since you open them within Komplete Kontrol

(more like a wrapper)


----------



## erica-grace (Apr 5, 2019)

I wonder if they haven't made this decision based on server space. Maybe after selling well initially, the library has only sold a few units the past couple of years, and Spitfire has decided that it's not worth the server space to keep a library that is hardly going to sell.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 5, 2019)

No, the statements they made make it seem like it is coming back in some other form - either on their own player or updated like Albion One.


----------



## ism (Apr 5, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> I wonder if they haven't made this decision based on server space. Maybe after selling well initially, the library has only sold a few units the past couple of years, and Spitfire has decided that it's not worth the server space to keep a library that is hardly going to sell.



Server space costs almost nothing. And judging from discussion her during the last 40% sale, its still something that people are buying (and for good reason, it really does hold up as a niche library). 

I'd be shocked if this end-of-lifeing is for another reason than they have something better in store ... 

... which I have the believe includes new woodwinds!


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 5, 2019)

ism said:


> Server space costs almost nothing. And judging from discussion her during the last 40% sale, its still something that people are buying (and for good reason, it really does hold up as a niche library).
> 
> I'd be shocked if this end-of-lifeing is for another reason than they have something better in store ...
> 
> ... which I have the believe includes new woodwinds!


So softer version of Albion One with both soft winds and brass to go along with the very nice strings that are already in Loegria, perhaps adding split violins like they did with the celli in Iceni? There would be a certain logic: Iceni gives the extreme louds, Tundra the extreme softs, Albion One gives the loud ensemble orchestra, Two the soft ensemble orchestra...


----------



## redlester (Apr 5, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> it's not really standalone since you open them within Komplete Kontrol
> 
> (more like a wrapper)



Only if you want to use the NKS functionality. They aren’t Kontakt instruments, so you have the option to open them as any other plugin, without KK. So why can’t Spitfires non Kontakt plugins be also NKS? I assume there is a cost to them for doing it.


----------



## ism (Apr 5, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> So softer version of Albion One with both soft winds and brass to go along with the very nice strings that are already in Loegria, perhaps adding split violins like they did with the celli in Iceni? There would be a certain logic: Iceni gives the extreme louds, Tundra the extreme softs, Albion One gives the loud ensemble orchestra, Two the soft ensemble orchestra...


 
Yes, I think that by Albion 5 (which really hits it out of the park) the concept of the Albions has really has really been refined. Not that the sackbuts and recorders aren’t beautiful in their own way, but it it’s a slightly different niche not quite aliged that newly refined concept of the Albion’s (possibly excepting 4, which I don’t don’t understand well). 

Perhaps even splitting the recorders and sackbuts into a separate Albion - maybe Albion 6: the ‘at the edge of ye jolly old England’ orchestra? That could be fun also.

What this hinges on for me is what A2 does that genuinely complements SCS, and particularly if whatever that is that Albion 2 does so well and so uniquely can be extended to the winds.


----------



## idematoa (Apr 5, 2019)

Downloading...


----------



## ism (Apr 5, 2019)

idematoa said:


> Okay
> So l'll take Albion 2 before Albion 1...



Caveat is the winds. If I’d know buying Albion one was going make sample libraries so addictive, and indeed make it all but impossible to not buy SSW, then I would certainly have picked up two instead of one. 

But as a stand alone ensemble (that I was looking at to replace VSL SE), it’s not that the recorders aren’l lovely in their own right .. just that they’re not quite what you need in your first orchestral ensemble library.


----------



## ism (Apr 5, 2019)

idematoa said:


> Downloading...



Pictures like this make me so jealous


----------



## Saxer (Apr 5, 2019)

ccarreira said:


> However I'm not very fond of the edna engine. The interface is visually noisy.


I hear what you mean.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 5, 2019)

redlester said:


> Only if you want to use the NKS functionality. They aren’t Kontakt instruments, so you have the option to open them as any other plugin, without KK. So why can’t Spitfires non Kontakt plugins be also NKS? I assume there is a cost to them for doing it.


As far as I understand it, they could be, though to get the NKS functionality the plug in would have to be opened within Komplete Kontrol. The Arturia Analog Lab opens in KK with NKS functionality. And the Spitfire player also opens in KK with knobs mapped and labeled but not the keyboard guide-lights. I've been told NI does not charge to have instruments NKS compatible, so presumably there is another reason SF has chosen not to use the guide-lights.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 5, 2019)

ism said:


> Perhaps even splitting the recorders and sackbuts into a separate Albion - maybe Albion 6: the ‘at the edge of ye jolly old England’ orchestra? That could be fun also.


I'd want more than just recorders and sackbuts. A whole panoply of early music instruments; an early music EVO grid!


----------



## brenneisen (Apr 5, 2019)

redlester said:


> So why can’t Spitfires non Kontakt plugins be also NKS?



they can, they're just not coded to


----------



## Kareemo (Apr 5, 2019)

I have fallen in love with the magical flautando strings but had always problems with the rebowing at the wrong places. I wish they could revise it in a newer version.


----------



## 667 (Apr 5, 2019)

lp59burst said:


> Nothing... and, technically it's not "end of life'ing" it's simply EOS (end of sale).
> 
> It's not like your copy stops working on April 17th... if it did, well... then... that would be EOL...


Will we get support? And for how long? Will we be able to continue to download the product? Will future versions of Kontakt be supported, if there's a problem in K7 will they fix it? Will compatibility issues with NI/Access be addressed or will they wash their hands of it, etc. because it's discontinued product?

SFA should let customers know the impact of this change.


----------



## ism (Apr 5, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I'd want more than just recorders and sackbuts. A whole panoply of early music instruments; an early music EVO grid!



And don't forget the morris dancing bells ensembles - which add just the right touch of edginess to some of the crazier evo patches.

I want this library already.


----------



## DavidY (Apr 5, 2019)

thesteelydane said:


> Actually those two became Glass and Steel - it's the same samples. https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/glass-and-steel/


They are very different libraries though,and it did seem to me that a good chunk of the kitchenware samples didn't make it into Glass and Steel.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 5, 2019)

IIRC, none of the original Solo Strings samples were included in Spitfire's current edition. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Stanoli (Apr 5, 2019)

DavidY said:


> They are very different libraries though,and it did seem to me that a good chunk of the kitchenware samples didn't make it into Glass and Steel.



If you lack kitchenware samples, this is really good:

https://zapzorn.com/products/elements-solo-kitchen-suite-bundle


----------



## markleake (Apr 6, 2019)

For those interested, I posted something I wrote today with Loegria in the Member's Composition section:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cirrus-departs-albion-ii.81067/


----------



## kavinsky (Apr 6, 2019)

As if they are running out of stock haha.
Spitfire and questionable marketing ploys go hand by hand as usual.


----------



## idematoa (Apr 6, 2019)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - Albion 2 - A Fleet Appears On The Horizon
02 - Spitfire Audio - Woodwind Evolutions - My Preset 01
03 - Native Instruments - Noire - Pure Felt*

**


----------



## Silentspace2000 (Apr 6, 2019)

I've been following this string closely and truly appreciate everyones valued feedback. Thank you. After weighing everything, I decided to go ahead and purchase. Just one person's opinion but after a short time with it, I think it's one heck of a library. When I think of all the other programs that I've invested in that sit on my hard drive gathering cobwebs, history has shown that I pretty much know out of the gate if it is going to be used. So far, so good in regards to Albion II.


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 6, 2019)

I love Albion I, One, and V, which I have. I had my eye on Albion II but feel like the orchestral stuff is covered. Still...someone give me a nudge, heh.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 6, 2019)

JonSolo said:


> I love Albion I, One, and V, which I have. I had my eye on Albion II but feel like the orchestral stuff is covered. Still...someone give me a nudge, heh.


The strings do sound great (if you use ensemble libraries) and the horn/euphonium patch is surprisingly useful. The strings fit nicely between Albion One/1 and Tundra to give the softer side of the strings.


----------



## Silentspace2000 (Apr 6, 2019)

JonSolo said:


> I love Albion I, One, and V, which I have. I had my eye on Albion II but feel like the orchestral stuff is covered. Still...someone give me a nudge, heh.


 I was at the same place you are. I don't know if this is a relevant analogy but I have 10 acoustic guitars (gas bubble) but I routinely only go to my Martin D-28 or my McPherson. However, I've got a CA carbon fiber guitar that has a slightly brighter sound that I simply can't get with my main two. I don't need it all the time but when I do, I'm glad I have it. It's a similar scenario in my mind because Albion II strings have a slightly different characteristic. It makes one pause because I think we're talking about subtle nuances.


----------



## redlester (Apr 6, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> they can, they're just not coded to



Indeed, I worded the question wrongly. I meant why aren't they.


----------



## redlester (Apr 6, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> And the Spitfire player also opens in KK with knobs mapped and labeled but not the keyboard guide-lights.



Not sure what you mean by this, what Spitfire player? Do you mean the LABS player?

All the NKS Spitfire libraries that I have, the light guides work.


----------



## whiskers (Apr 6, 2019)

redlester said:


> Not sure what you mean by this, what Spitfire player? Do you mean the LABS player?
> 
> All the NKS Spitfire libraries that I have, the light guides work.



Spitfire has developed their own player for a lot of newer libraries (not Kontakt.) I believe some HZ and the Eric Whitacre libraries are in their custom player. @jbuhler - correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## zouzou (Apr 6, 2019)

For me, I think it's pretty clear...

The 50% sale of Chamber strings + the end of Albion II: they will certainly announce Albion TWO soon, with possibly strings sounds close to SCS (or some of the original SCS samples), and a small portion of winds and brass ( Sackbutts and Euphonium or more?).

However, I'm thinking of buying Albion II and then Albion TWO, because I did the same thing with Albion I and ONE and I'm very happy of that! Indeed, if ALBION ONE is technically more "clean ", it does not sound like Albion I, which keeps a certain charm...
So for me, this little treasure of Abion II (with its "drunken recorder players"...) is worth buying if you like intimate atmospheres...

PS : please, more orchestral sounds and less loops and synths in Albion TWO...


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 6, 2019)

redlester said:


> Not sure what you mean by this, what Spitfire player? Do you mean the LABS player?
> 
> All the NKS Spitfire libraries that I have, the light guides work.


Labs, HZ Strings, EW Choir, three of the EVOs now use the Spitfire player. As far as I know none of them use the light guides. They do map knobs however, at least the EW choir and Labs do.


----------



## thesteelydane (Apr 6, 2019)

Albion II was the second sample library I bought, and this was the first piece I wrote with it a few years back:



All strings from Loegria, except the cluster rise at the end, which is from the original Albion. There's a passage towards the end that it couldn't really pull off, or my programming chops at the time weren't up to the job, but apart from that, even now - years later - I'm still delighted with the realism I was able to get out of it. And from a broad brush library no less....


----------



## robgb (Apr 6, 2019)

thesteelydane said:


> Albion II was the second sample library I bought, and this was the first piece I wrote with it a few years back:
> 
> 
> 
> All strings from Loegria, except the cluster rise at the end, which is from the original Albion. There's a passage towards the end that it couldn't really pull off, or my programming chops at the time weren't up to the job, but apart from that, even now - years later - I'm still delighted with the realism I was able to get out of it. And from a broad brush library no less....



Based on this, I'd say Albion II sounds much, much better than Albion One, which I own and rarely use.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 6, 2019)

robgb said:


> Based on this, I'd say Albion II sounds much, much better than Albion One, which I own and rarely use.


I don't mind the Albion One/1 strings, for what they are, but the Albion II strings are really very nice and much more versatile than those of Albion One/1. I haven't used them much since getting SCS a couple of years ago, but this close out sale has been good to go back to the Loegria strings and realize that they layer very well with SCS and offers somewhat more full bodied variants than layering SCS with itself (but a smaller, more delicate sound than layering SCS with SSS or even Berlin Strings).


----------



## idematoa (Apr 6, 2019)

*Spitfire Audio - Albion 2 - Loegria - HornEuph + Sackbutt*
*




*


----------



## robgb (Apr 6, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I don't mind the Albion One/1 strings, for what they are, but the Albion II strings are really very nice and much more versatile than those of Albion One/1. I haven't used them much since getting SCS a couple of years ago, but this close out sale has been good to go back to the Loegria strings and realize that they layer very well with SCS and offers somewhat more full bodied variants than layering SCS with itself (but a smaller, more delicate sound than layering SCS with SSS or even Berlin Strings).


Are the legatos in octaves, like most of them are in AOne?


----------



## Sean (Apr 6, 2019)

thesteelydane said:


> Albion II was the second sample library I bought, and this was the first piece I wrote with it a few years back:
> 
> 
> 
> All strings from Loegria, except the cluster rise at the end, which is from the original Albion. There's a passage towards the end that it couldn't really pull off, or my programming chops at the time weren't up to the job, but apart from that, even now - years later - I'm still delighted with the realism I was able to get out of it. And from a broad brush library no less....



I keep telling myself I should save my money for the Cinematic Studio libs and not get Loegria but stuff like this keeps making it a really hard decision. That sounded so good!


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 6, 2019)

robgb said:


> Are the legatos in octaves, like most of them are in AOne?


No octaves. The low strings legato only two octaves and only goes up to middle C, though which is quite constraining. The high string legato, however, is more than three octaves (both full section and half section), and I find it quite lovely, especially on slower lyrical passages.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 6, 2019)

Sean said:


> I keep telling myself I should save my money for the Cinematic Studio libs and not get Loegria but stuff like this keeps making it a really hard decision. That sounded so good!


From a cost basis, I'm not sure it makes sense to pay $224 for Loegria strings compared to what you'd get with CSS at $399 unless you prefer the ensemble libraries or want a softer string match to Albion One/1. If you like the other parts of Loegria as well or you prefer to work with a high/low division rather than the individual sections, then Loegria makes more financial sense. I mean, I like Loegria well enough and don't regret having it, but if I didn't have it and I was deciding between it on closeout and CSS, I'd definitely go with CSS on a pure cost basis.


----------



## Sean (Apr 6, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> From a cost basis, I'm not sure it makes sense to pay $224 for Loegria strings compared to what you'd get with CSS at $399 unless you prefer the ensemble libraries or want a softer string match to Albion One/1. If you like the other parts of Loegria as well or you prefer to work with a high/low division rather than the individual sections, then Loegria makes more financial sense. I mean, I like Loegria well enough and don't regret having it, but if I didn't have it and I was deciding between it on closeout and CSS, I'd definitely go with CSS on a pure cost basis.


Nope I agree with everything you said, CSS makes much more sense and I prefer the individual sections. It doesn't make sense which is why I need to stop listening to Loegria because overall it's not what I need at the moment


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 6, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> From a cost basis, I'm not sure it makes sense to pay $224 for Loegria strings compared to what you'd get with CSS at $399 unless you prefer the ensemble libraries or want a softer string match to Albion One/1. If you like the other parts of Loegria as well or you prefer to work with a high/low division rather than the individual sections, then Loegria makes more financial sense. I mean, I like Loegria well enough and don't regret having it, but if I didn't have it and I was deciding between it on closeout and CSS, I'd definitely go with CSS on a pure cost basis.


I think you could probably even say that—while both libraries would be nice to have—CSS is closer to being an "essential" purchase.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## enyawg (Apr 6, 2019)

In Loegria Albion II the con sordinos are some of the best in market... I sometimes set up a v1 v2 va vc cb template in AII’s c.sord plus cb with pizza and I'm in heaven in slower emotional pieces. So it’s a recommendation to purchase from me just for strings, Easter hits and euphonium at this deal.


----------



## Hasici (Apr 6, 2019)

I always think of spitfire as an boutique developer, not a bread and butter. Even if they try to do bread and butter they end up filling it with their own stuff. Sometimes I even feel they just make stuff for their own amusement. CSS is definitely the closest to the baseline or definition of an orchestra library.


----------



## idematoa (Apr 7, 2019)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - Albion 2 - Loegria - String Ensemble
02 - Native Instruments - Noire Pure*
*








*


----------



## zouzou (Apr 7, 2019)

OK, CSS strings are splendid, but where are the real con Sordino and the Flautando (truly divine in Albion II)...?

In fact, I think that with regard to the orchestral sounds (especially the strings), our needs and especially our ears are the only judges: everyone aspires to the sound palette that it is useful and that charms his ears... All libraries (and sometimes very economical) make sense...

I have sometimes heard in some comments that the CSS legatos were sometimes difficult to use... Do you have any opinions and experiences on this issue?

Thank you!


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 7, 2019)

zouzou said:


> Flautando (truly divine in Albion II)


The flautando are indeed very good in Albion 2, but I prefer those in SCS. I prefer the sound sordino in Albion 2 to those in SCS, though the Albion 2 sordino do not have legato and they are divided only high and low. The low string legato in Albion 2 are also very limited. As good as the strings are in Albion 2, I think even the discounted cost of the close-out sale makes the library relatively expensive if you are assessing it only on the basis of the strings. Of course, the library has much more than just strings, so it is almost certainly cost effective for many on that basis.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 7, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> From a cost basis, I'm not sure it makes sense to pay $224 for Loegria strings compared to what you'd get with CSS at $399 unless you prefer the ensemble libraries or want a softer string match to Albion One/1. If you like the other parts of Loegria as well or you prefer to work with a high/low division rather than the individual sections, then Loegria makes more financial sense. I mean, I like Loegria well enough and don't regret having it, but if I didn't have it and I was deciding between it on closeout and CSS, I'd definitely go with CSS on a pure cost basis.



Very i_ndividual_ perspective, but … _for some with minimal time pressures _….. one can purchase Loegria now with 30% savings ($224.), and await CSS BF purchase. Last was @ $319. (if recall is correct).
Mentally deducting $80. CSS discount brings 'net' Loegria cost to ~ $184. 
Convoluted thinking ? … ​


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 7, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Very i_ndividual_ perspective, but … _for some with minimal time pressures _….. one can purchase Loegria now with 30% savings ($224.), and await CSS BF purchase. Last was @ $319. (if recall is correct).
> Mentally deducting $80. CSS discount brings 'net' Loegria cost to ~ $184.
> Convoluted thinking ? … ​


I'll admit that I don't really follow the logic here. Loegria is being offered at 50% savings. It will of course disappear, though I can't imagine some form of the strings at least won't reappear in a future library. I don't see how the price of CSS affects the "net" cost of Loegria. The discounted difference would be $95 if the number for BF is correct, and CSS is a far more robust library, but I think from a value standpoint, CSS even at $399 is still a better "deal" if we are only talking about strings (there are other considerations than value of course). If I remember right, SCS on the apex sale for core was $350. That to me was also a better value than the current offer for Loegria if we are just talking about the strings. Of course, Loegria is not just strings (the Steamband patches, for instance, are some of my favorites from the Albion series).


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 7, 2019)

Obviously only applies for those interested in both. Purchase of Loegria now makes sense, and delay CSS for several months ('til next BF promo).


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 7, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Obviously only applies for those interested in both. Purchase of Loegria now makes sense, and delay CSS for several months ('til next BF promo).


If you want both, then I think you get both, and Loegria is a fine, if conceptually somewhat incoherent, library (not necessarily a bad thing). My original comment on value was in response to someone wondering about the relative value of Loegria strings against CSS.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 7, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> If you want both, then I think you get both, and Loegria is a fine, if conceptually somewhat incoherent, library (not necessarily a bad thing). My original comment on value was in response to someone wondering about the relative value of Loegria strings against CSS.



Will read back through detailed posts to clarify. Did not pick up clear advice that owning CSS, there is little incremental value with Loegria …. specifically not ~$200. worth.

CSS /CSSS /CS2 is of interest, despite adding Loegria some time ago. 
Unhappy to have passed on last BF promo (_not realizing CSS limited discount/promo policy_).


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 7, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Will read back through detailed posts to clarify. Did not pick up clear advice that owning CSS, there is little incremental value with Loegria …. specifically not ~$200. worth.


My point was that a decision between CSS and Loegria with respect to strings falls squarely on the side of CSS in terms of value. There are many reasons to get Loegria, especially at $224. I see few reasons to get Loegria instead of CSS on the basis of its strings, because Loegria, even its strings, is not designed to be that kind of comprehensive string library. Loegria could offer good supplemental support to CSS in terms of its flautando, its sordino, even its half section. But Loegria will not stand as a main string library in the way CSS will. You can't even score a cello tune with Loegria if it goes above middle C. In terms of strings, you get much, much more with CSS than Loegria, but Loegria does have things that CSS does not, so it is not redundant. Is it $224 worth of value? That's a personal decision. (Personally, I think Loegria as a whole is well worth $224, and for those who have other string libraries, it may well make more sense to get the supplements that Loegria offers instead of CSS, but again, if you are talking just in terms of a string library, it is really no contest.)


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 7, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> My point was that a decision between CSS and Loegria with respect to strings falls squarely on the side of CSS in terms of value. There are many reasons to get Loegria, especially at $224. ***************
> (Personally, I think Loegria as a whole is well worth $224, and for those who have other string libraries, it may well make more sense to get the supplements that Loegria offers instead of CSS, but again, if you are talking just in terms of a string library, it is really no contest.)



Clear. Never thought of Loegria in terms of comprehensive string library. 
No disagreement whatsoever and my Replies have been from very narrow focus, related to this limited SFA promotion. Hoping strongly for similar offers on ICENI, UIST.


----------



## ccarreira (Apr 8, 2019)

zouzou said:


> PS : please, more orchestral sounds and less loops and synths in Albion TWO...


Synths in Albion II are one of the reasons why I bought this library. Some presets sound like That Vangelis pads in the album Soil Festivities, I love that sound. I think it's a lovely delicate library, with amazing string sound.


----------



## VgsA (Apr 8, 2019)

I grabbed it, and I certainly find it inspiring. Here's something I made relying heavily on the strings:



Other instruments are NI Alicia's Keys, Vocal Codex by Eduardo Tarilonte, Arva choir from Strezov Sampling... feel free to ask if there's something you want to know about the track.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm assuming like others that Albion II is about to be replaced by Albion TWO.

Can anyone tell me, was a 50% off upgrade from Albion Legacy to Albion ONE ever available again after the launch of ONE? The reason I ask is that I'm happy to buy Albion II at this price, but don't want to feel pressured to buy TWO immediately afterwards (as was the case with ONE).


----------



## ccarreira (Apr 8, 2019)

poetd said:


> We don't know.
> 
> When there was a fire sale on Solo strings before their re-release - then anyone buying during that sale was denied an upgrade price (those that owned the library before did get an discount).
> 
> Not saying that IS the case now, and SFA aren't saying, but I'm assuming that's going to be the case this time.



I believe intro upgrade price+sale price = intro price.

Same investment but you keep the old library.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks Poetd. What I was actually wanting to know though was in relation to Albion ONE. After the intro period was it ever available at 50% off again (whether as an upgrade or just a regular sale)?


----------



## AllanH (Apr 8, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Thanks Poetd. What I was actually wanting to know though was in relation to Albion ONE. After the intro period was it ever available at 50% off again (whether as an upgrade or just a regular sale)?



I don't think so; at least I do not recall ever seeing Albion I available again.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Apr 8, 2019)

There have been one or two sporadic offers to upgrade from Albion I to ONE at a pretty big discount since the transition. I can't remember how they compared with the intro transition upgrade price.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 8, 2019)

AllanH said:


> I don't think so; at least I do not recall ever seeing Albion I available again.


Thanks AllanH. I meant Albion ONE though. When they retired Legacy they did do a 50% off that. Then when they launched Albion ONE that was also available as an upgrade for 50% off as well for a limited time. At the time I felt pressured to buy both in short succession lest I never get it again at those prices (or at all with Legacy).

I don't want that to happen again with a possible repeat of the retire and replace sales. I'm able to afford (just) the deal on Loegria at the moment, but if (a hypothetical) Albion TWO follows close after, that'll be a strain to pick it up as well and as such I'd rather wait and pick that one up in a future sale rather than the intro/upgrade sale.

If Albion ONE was ever on sale at 50% off again, that makes it more likely that a (hypothetical) Albion TWO might also be available on a similar sale price in future.

Edit. Thanks Jacobthestupendous, 
And thanks poetd, AllanH, and ccarreira

Edit 2. Thanks jbuhler


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 8, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Thanks Poetd. What I was actually wanting to know though was in relation to Albion ONE. After the intro period was it ever available at 50% off again (whether as an upgrade or just a regular sale)?


Albion One has been on sale at 40% off like everything else during the wishlist sales. If you have an EDU discount it’s been available for 50% off during the back to school sale in September.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 8, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Albion One has been on sale at 40% off like everything else during the wishlist sales. If you have an EDU discount it’s been available for 50% off during the back to school sale in September.


Cool. That gives me peace of mind about buying Loegria now knowiing I can safely resist a second purchase on it's heels. I can live with the difference between turning down of 50% now, if I'm likely to see 40% later. Thank you.


----------



## ccarreira (Apr 8, 2019)

And for Albion TWO, please dont turn synth patches into edna patches and please Drama Kit style layer patches.

FX, Gate and pulse effects are nice, but the interface kills all the magic.


----------



## ism (Apr 8, 2019)

ccarreira said:


> And for Albion TWO, please dont turn synth patches into edna patches and please Drama Kit style layer patches.
> 
> FX, Gate and pulse effects are nice, but the interface kills all the magic.




That's a very interesting idea - bringing the BDT style into an Albion. We've seen evos enter the Albions via Tundra. And evos have a real affinity with softer dramatic style, and are becoming a signature innovation of spitfire. 

So if Albion One pushes the original Albion in the direction of a kind of "Start writing unsubtly bombastic trailers now" mission statement, then in a hypothetical Albion Two that might do something similar for a "Start writing subtle, elegant, emotional scores now" mission statement, I think it might well be entirely reasonable to hope for more evo and BDT style content.

I'd be quite excited about this. If not quite as excited as I'd be for (non-recorded) woodwinds. 

On that thought though - between the woodwinds evo, and the winds in orchestral swarm and BDT, we have some very lovely textural winds. 

But, well I think partly my issues just that I don't think I could ever get enough wind evos, really. But also I find the woodwind evo, a little too ... big, or something. And the latter two (not that I don't love them), very ... specialized, or something. So I still have this ... lets call it a woodwind evo angst .. a sense that there's another expressive space of wind evos - a woodwind evo shaped hole in the universe, if you like, that I can feel, but not quite express. And it isn't quite covered in any of these, but which I think might fit really well with this hypothetical mission statement of this hypothetical Albion Two.


----------



## angeruroth (Apr 8, 2019)

@ccarreira @ism 
Reading your comments I just remembered that last year I made an experiment bringing something like the BDT layers to Tundra (https://vi-control.net/community/threads/layers-for-tundra.74026/), although first holidays and then life made it impossible to continue.
Maybe I should approach SF again to see if there's still any chance of giving life to that project.


----------



## ism (Apr 8, 2019)

angeruroth said:


> @ccarreira @ism
> Reading your comments I just remembered that last year I made an experiment bringing something like the BDT layers to Tundra (https://vi-control.net/community/threads/layers-for-tundra.74026/), although first holidays and then life made it impossible to continue.
> Maybe I should approach SF again to see if there's still any chance of giving life to that project.



I’ve been wondering what became of that project. It the sort of thing that, in reotrospect at least, is such an obviously good idea.


----------



## angeruroth (Apr 8, 2019)

@ism Well, the project was working fine, and I've used some of the more useful patches in some private pieces, but the timing wasn't right and life happens, so I'll contact the @Spitfire Team again to ask if we can do it now or if it's too late.


----------



## RemarkableUser (Apr 8, 2019)

Here's another vote for Albion II Loegria. The earlier Spitfire Audio libraries have a ragged/imperfect beauty that I've always appreciated. I bought Loegria at release and used it just this week in a short film I made (below). Its con sordino strings and recorders figure prominently.


----------



## ism (Apr 9, 2019)

RemarkableUser said:


> Here's another vote for Albion II Loegria. The earlier Spitfire Audio libraries have a ragged/imperfect beauty that I've always appreciated. I bought Loegria at release and used it just this week in a short film I made (below). Its con sordino strings and recorders figure prominently.




Very nice. And nice to hear the recorders used to such good effect.


----------



## Quasar (Apr 9, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> I'm assuming like others that Albion II is about to be replaced by Albion TWO.
> 
> Can anyone tell me, was a 50% off upgrade from Albion Legacy to Albion ONE ever available again after the launch of ONE? The reason I ask is that I'm happy to buy Albion II at this price, but don't want to feel pressured to buy TWO immediately afterwards (as was the case with ONE).



Yes, and better than that. When I bought 1 on SA's artificial "end-of-life" sale, I had no intention of ever getting ONE. IIRC the option remained to buy ONE at considerable discount for quite a while, perhaps 40% off or so but I don't exactly remember...

...But at one point ONE became available to me for $99 during some sale, so I bought it. This of course does not mean that II and the presumed TWO is going to be treated similarly. With SA, you never know. Their marketing clearly attempts to maximize revenue in part by remaining unpredictable.


----------



## RemarkableUser (Apr 9, 2019)

ism said:


> Very nice. And nice to hear the recorders used to such good effect.



Thanks for watching. I appreciate that the recorders aren't universally loved, but sometimes they're exactly what's needed.


----------



## Mannix (Apr 10, 2019)

RemarkableUser said:


> Here's another vote for Albion II Loegria. The earlier Spitfire Audio libraries have a ragged/imperfect beauty that I've always appreciated. I bought Loegria at release and used it just this week in a short film I made (below). Its con sordino strings and recorders figure prominently.



very beautiful!


----------



## RemarkableUser (Apr 11, 2019)

Mannix said:


> very beautiful!


That's kind and appreciated. Thanks for watching.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 11, 2019)

RemarkableUser said:


> Here's another vote for Albion II Loegria. The earlier Spitfire Audio libraries have a ragged/imperfect beauty that I've always appreciated. I bought Loegria at release and used it just this week in a short film I made (below). Its con sordino strings and recorders figure prominently.




Wow, that is a beautiful piece. Recorders are highly underrated.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Apr 11, 2019)

RemarkableUser said:


> Here's another vote for Albion II Loegria. The earlier Spitfire Audio libraries have a ragged/imperfect beauty that I've always appreciated. I bought Loegria at release and used it just this week in a short film I made (below). Its con sordino strings and recorders figure prominently.




Very nice piece! I know you posted this to showcase Loegria, but I have to say that the cinematography was absolutely wonderful! Very impressive, and touching...


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 11, 2019)

Quasar said:


> Yes, and better than that. When I bought 1 on SA's artificial "end-of-life" sale, I had no intention of ever getting ONE. IIRC the option remained to buy ONE at considerable discount for quite a while, perhaps 40% off or so but I don't exactly remember...
> 
> ...But at one point ONE became available to me for $99 during some sale, so I bought it. This of course does not mean that II and the presumed TWO is going to be treated similarly. With SA, you never know. Their marketing clearly attempts to maximize revenue in part by remaining unpredictable.


Thanks Quasar. Yes, it can't be guaranteed that they'll do the same thing with Loegria, but it's good to know anyway.


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 11, 2019)

RemarkableUser said:


> Here's another vote for Albion II Loegria. The earlier Spitfire Audio libraries have a ragged/imperfect beauty that I've always appreciated. I bought Loegria at release and used it just this week in a short film I made (below). Its con sordino strings and recorders figure prominently.



Outstanding work... words, visuals, music. Something to aspire to.


----------



## RemarkableUser (Apr 12, 2019)

I just wanted to say thanks for the kind feedback my video has received in this thread. You've all been very supportive, and it's appreciated.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Apr 15, 2019)

Would be nice to know if buying it now locks in a "legacy" Albion 2, or if there's even a re-do or complete overhaul (Albion TWO) coming - and if its truly "gone forever" after today.

It would be great if Albion TWO does come out, you can purchase it, and have the option of paying a little more for Albion 2 "legacy" - instead of the way it was done with Albion 1/ONE

$224 for Albion 2 seems like a great deal of course though - even if you only end up using the strings and euphonuim patches imo


----------



## brenneisen (Apr 15, 2019)

KallumS said:


> Has Spitfire ever fully retired a library?





ccarreira said:


> Yes they did
> 
> PP002 Kitchenware Glass



also Plucked Piano, PP010 Rare Groove Piano and PP011 Electrophone.

(meanwhile that horrendous THePetebox still there)


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 15, 2019)

It's always weird to first notice a topic when it's on page 10, that only started a few days ago. I haven't the time to catch up as I have to log in to do some more work on my day job. But it's interesting timing, as I finally got around to annotating what is in Loegria last night and comparing to other choices, and was wondering whether it was slated for an update like some of the other Spitfire material from that era.

Overall, the library is very well recorded, fairly deep, and covers some instruments that often get neglected by other orchestral libraries, but I find it too wet even with the close mic and no others, for the most part, but figure there might be some project work where I'd need that specific ambience. It doesn't seem muddy at least. And I wonder if they have more material from the sessions that they pared down, or if an update would be a re-do like some of their other recent orchestral fare.


----------



## musicisum (Apr 16, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Overall, the library is very well recorded, fairly deep, and covers some instruments that often get neglected by other orchestral libraries, but I find it too wet even with the close mic and no others, for the most part, but figure there might be some project work where I'd need that specific ambience. It doesn't seem muddy at least. And I wonder if they have more material from the sessions that they pared down, or if an update would be a re-do like some of their other recent orchestral fare.


Same thing for me, a bit too wet for my taste but it fits well to this specific ambient, dreamy mood. 
Couldn't resist to this offer though! And the overall palette of sounds here is pretty large, I wonder if they will release a kind of loegria 2 at some point.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 17, 2019)

LAST CALL!!!



Spitfire Audio said:


> Promo ending Wednesday 17th April at 23:59 BST



Best,

Geoff


----------



## SirKen (Apr 18, 2019)

Waiting for that Albion TWO announcement right now.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 19, 2019)

So no Albion TWO launch? Just a random retirement of Albion II and the launch of an unrelated product? Odd. Why bother retiring Albion II?


----------



## Random Guy (Apr 19, 2019)

I think Spitfire's running out of ideas. They should ask the public what we want.


----------



## jonesdip (May 7, 2019)

Unless I'm totally wrong, there's a hint at the end of one of Christian Henson's recent vlogs (recalling the difference Albion 1 made to SA) that they're back at Air recording another Albion?? I have a hopeful feeling that Loegria may well appear in a new guise in the near future.


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 7, 2019)

Random Guy said:


> I think Spitfire's running out of ideas. They should ask the public what we want.


They should know pretty well what people want and what it's not on the market yet (some people say, members of Spitfire are even hiding all around in this forum). Creepy!


----------

